# The Suns should draft...



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Who should the Suns draft? Andre Iguodala. If we trade Marion and/or JJ (which it looks like we might) to get a superstar, then he would be a good complement. Look at Richard Jefferson when left Arizona after only averaging 11ppg/5reb/2ast...not exactly mind blowing numbers. But he has succeeded in the NBA because of his athletism. Andre Iguodala has the same frame, same stats, same ability, and the same pedigree - Lute Olsen. I would hate to see the Suns yet again draft another "project" European big oaff that simply can't play basketball. They say you can't teach size, but I say you can't teach natural talent. Iguodala has it, and anyone that resembles Georghe Mureson (sp?) just doesn't. Its that simple.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jefferson didn't only improve because of his athleticism. He improved because he was committed to working on his game to complement his tremendous athleticism. I always felt that he was a steal for the Nets.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

You're right he did improve because of hard work. But he was ROY runner-up. So its not like he took time to develop...my point was that he enjoyed immediate success in the NBA when many wouldnt have expected him to. If Iguodala works hard, he will enjoy similar success in my opinion.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think even if his offensive game doesn't develop much from what it is now, he can still be an effective roleplayer. He has a lot of very nice intangibles.

If we end up keeping the pick, which I doubt, I wouldn't be disappointed if we took Iguodala with the 8th pick or so. Earlier than that and I just think there are some nicer prospects available.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The main comparison between Iguodala and Jefferson (besides being Wildcats) was that they were better known in college for their defense. If Iguodala put his mind to it, he "could" be an Artest type lock down defender. 

Should the Suns take him? I guess it depends on who else is available and what other teams will offer. Also, it will depend on what the Suns plan to do in the free agent market (taking a guard if the Suns are going to go after a FA guard might be a mistake).

None the less, I prefer taking a college player over the HS players likely to be available.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I would love it, but it won't happen, and prolly isn't a need, but for Oakfor to be drafted by the Suns


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Okafor will be the #1 pick. Assuming he stays healthy, he will play a lot of minutes for anyone and is the odds on favorite for next year's Rookie of the Year.

There has been a lot of speculation about whether he could play center for the Suns. It would be nice if he could, but chances are he would back up both the PF and Center positions depending on matchups and foul situations.

Howard is a great prospect, but won't do much next season unless he goes to a team like the Hawks with no inside guys. 

If the Suns draft #7 or #8, my pick is Biedrins. He would play the same backup role I described for Okafor, but would not play as much because he is a lot younger.

If Biedrins is not available, I'd take the best player available.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think Biedrins will become the best player from this draft. He might not be a superstar offensively, but his strong passion for defense as well as improving his game will take him very far.

I think if he drops down that far, he'd be a no brainer. His role on this team would be very limited though, as you said.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I say we trade it and jahidi/eisley to get more $$$ to throw at Kobe


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

you know, I would trade up for Howard, the guy is a beast. And then in a year or two you could have one heck of a low post team. Amare and Howard, DAMN.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> you know, I would trade up for Howard, the guy is a beast. And then in a year or two you could have one heck of a low post team. Amare and Howard, DAMN.


I would not expect much from Howard his first year or two. He is not as especially good defender and is not strong enough. But he is certainly a super prospect.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> you know, I would trade up for Howard, the guy is a beast. And then in a year or two you could have one heck of a low post team. Amare and Howard, DAMN.


Why would we want howard we're most likely gonna resign dice and we already have amare zarko lampe and voshkul we would be loaded


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

As we saw in Portland, two premier post players (which Howard is billed to be, ultimately) playing together just doesn't work. If we're playing a big guy with Amare, I think someone like McDyess who can stretch the D with his nice mid-range shot is a much better pairing.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> As we saw in Portland, two premier post players (which Howard is billed to be, ultimately) playing together just doesn't work. If we're playing a big guy with Amare, I think someone like McDyess who can stretch the D with his nice mid-range shot is a much better pairing.


Howard may be too good to pass up, although he may be simply trade bait if taken. 

Right now the Suns have in Lampe a guy who has as much potential as Howard. We have only seen hints of what he has been showing in practice. After summer league and training camp, I expect Lampe to start getting 20 minutes a game or more next season. I'm not sure Howard would get more than 5 or 6 minutes a game and would sit out most of them.

By contrast, defensive specialists such as Okafor and Biedrins should see a lot more minutes because the role they would play. I'm not convinced Howard would be effective on defense for at least the first couple of years.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the Suns need a player that can take the tough post defensive assignments away from Amare. They need Amare to be able to devote all his energy to offense, especially come playoff time. They already have a PF/C capable of stretching defense(Lampe) and a SF/PF that can run the floor well(Zarko). They need a beast who is willing to concentrate on blocking shots, pushing people around the lane, and rebounding. You don't want to have Amare having to check Yao in the playoffs.

My canidates for them in order:

Emeka Okafor
Andris Biedrins 
Peter John Ramos
Tiago Splitter
Kosta Perovic
Johan Petro
David Harrison 
Robert Swift 

or you could sign Dampier and draft the best player available.

Deal to consider:
Shawn Marion, Vujanic, #7 pick for Paul Pierce, #15, #25


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Okafor and Biedrins are the only two I think would be much help next season. I'm not convinced any of the rest of the big men are worth a #7 pick, but might be worth trading down for.

I wouldn't want Harrison (too much like Eddie Curry with a bad attitude), Swift is not going any higher than in 20's, Perovic is much better on offense than defense, and Splitter is not even starting on his team in Spain.

The verdict is still out on Ramos. Draft City likes him and has him as a lotter pick. nbadraft.net has him in the middle of the second round.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

I think we should draft Marty... ...Vicius. We could leave him overseas for a few years to gain experience, his salary wouldn't count against the cap and we could easily attain maximum caproom.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

but with all the crap players in the draft (Bender, sawyer, ibraham) someone in the second round will drop that the suns can use


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

We don't have a second round pick


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#1SUNFAN</b>!
> We don't have a second round pick


Generally second round picks can be acquired inexpensively, although this year may be an exception.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Andre Iguodala and Josh Smith are said to be on top of our board right now.
And they also like Ben Gordon, Harris, Nelson and Livingston.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Andre Iguodala and Josh Smith are said to be on top of our board right now.
> And they also like Ben Gordon, Harris, Nelson and Livingston.


The only one I'm aware that they have worked out is Nelson and he would be a serious reach at #7.

My first pick would be Biedrins, if he is available, but my second choice is Iguodala. Iggy is one of the best man defenders coming out of college and averaged 5 assists per game playing forward. Iggy may be as well prepared to be a PG as Gordon, but is a lot taller.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Why aren't the Suns looking for a C?


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

We still are looking for a C...it is rumored by many that we have promised to take Martynas Andriuskevicius (F/C---7-2 240). The truth is that there arent many good centers in the draft though and the Suns may be looking to draft talent over position.


----------

